# my centipede not eating



## huyhhhh1 (Dec 23, 2009)

hi guy i have an female vietnamese centipede:worship:,she was 7'', at the fist day she eat like a pig and not eat until today[ 4 day not eat anything]
and she stay in the hide all the time, she is not hungry or not? im worry becoz the weather in north vietnamese being cold:? i wil post a pic soon

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## SAn (Dec 23, 2009)

That normal. Pedes take sometimes long periods of not eating.


----------



## edesign (Dec 31, 2009)

It could be a few reasons...

Cold. What are the temps in its tank/enclosure?

Full. It could just be full especially if they were fairly large crickets. Centipedes can be pretty sedentary at times and won't burn much energy that way. Also if the temps are truly a bit too cold then it can slow down the centipede's metabolism as well.

Premolt. Usually soon before they molt they will stop eating. If it is in premolt I wouldn't put any more crickets in there with it until a week or so after molting, maybe even a little longer. Although unlikely it is possible that the crickets could stumble across a molting centipede and injure it (at worst kill it). If it molts while buried this shouldn't be an issue but just illustrates why you should not leave live food in with our inverts for too long.

I also had an Ethmostigmus trigonopodus that stopped eating and wound up having a blockage in its digestive system. It did not end well, ended up having to euthanize it after it's "rectum" became distended


----------



## AlanMM (Jan 1, 2010)

edesign said:


> It could be a few reasons...
> I also had an Ethmostigmus trigonopodus that stopped eating and wound up having a blockage in its digestive system. It did not end well, ended up having to euthanize it after it's "rectum" became distended


Do you mean something like this: ?
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1537266&postcount=9


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 1, 2010)

During cold weather, their bodies slow down.  Sort of like hibernation of bears, but different.   During these periods, they use very little energy, and eat very little.   Think like this.  When you work, or exercise, you need lots of food.  If you sleep all of the time, you don't need very much.   If it is colder than 65* or so during the day, they aren't going to be doing much but "resting"
They don't eat as much then.  

Or it could be what the people above said too.   Good Luck! -r


----------

